# Peanut remote to control Vizio L32 LCD TV



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I know I have asked this question before, but I will ask again. I just retired my Sony SAT-T60 for an R10. I want to control the volume, and power for the Vizio TV on the TiVo peanut remote. I know none of the coeded i got from Vizio work on the TiVo remote. Is there a code or a way to make this work?

Is there another TiVo remote I could use instead of the peanut?

I don't want a universal remote control.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Probably not. The TiVo remote has a fixed set of remote codes it knows about. Too bad you retired the Sony as at least it has a learning remote. (It can't be used with the R10, though.)


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

The T60 was way too loud for my bedroom setup. The R10 is a lot quieter. It is a bit faster too.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I may use the T60 im my spare room. I need to run cables to the room though.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Replacing the disk and possibly the fan would quiet the T-60.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, I realize that. But to get a new HDD and fan it would be around $75-$100. I got the R10 and DTV gave me a $100 credit on my account. So it was free. I may swap HDD's in the T60 at a later time.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a vizio plasma and was able to get volume to work on the remote, although not the power button or input select. I don't know the exact code, but I used the auto scan function of the remote and cycled through different codes until the TV reacted. Give it a try!


----------



## Vectr (Jun 13, 2002)

Any update on the codes for the Vizio? Alternatively, what is the lowest level Harmony remote that will work on the Tivo and the Vizio? Thanks!


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

I know that you do not want a universal remote and I wouldn't buy a universal remote myself, but how about a learning remote control that can control eight devices and has 34 keys per device, each of which can learn a command, for a total of 272 commands. It also has macro capability and when it was released six years ago, most reviewers called it the most advanced and capable learning remote control ever made for less than $60. And today the Sony RM-VL900 costs less than $40.

And the RM-VL900s are very reliable because my remotes have lasted more than six years even though they used heavily every day and they have hit the hardwood floor at least once a week from three feet up for the past six years, because of the cats and dogs. The RM-VL900 can learn from any remote including the hard to learn B&O remotes, and I have never found a remote control that it cannot learn from, including all of the TiVo remotes (Hughes and Sony), Motorola cable STB remotes, fan controls, and Leviton light controls.

A couple of years ago, I couldn't find the RM-VL900s for sales anywhere and I had thought that Sony had discontinued them, but today they are available brand new from multiple sources. I just bought two brand new RM-VL900s as spares through Amazon.com, because I really dont know how I could live without them if they finally do have problems.

IMHO the Sony RM-VL900s are the best learning remote controls ever made.

Sony RM-VL900 Review at Remote Central:
*Sony RM-VL900 Learning Remote Control Review*

Additional Edit:

I forgot one thing, it is very simple to learn other remote control commands on the RM-VL900, and in fact the latest model the RM-VL710 is not as simple. I recommend that you read the review before making a decision.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

All Harmony remotes can control the Vizio - and just about anything else. When selecting a remote, look to see if it has a button layout that meets your usage needs, including appropriate buttons for TiVo functions.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

parzec said:


> I used the auto scan function of the remote and cycled through different codes until the TV reacted. Give it a try!


I haven't seen that option. How do you do it? I have a Symphonic TV/VCR in the bedroom that I have yet to find the code for. I'd like to control the Power/Volume with the DirecTV remote. Symphonic is not listed in the manufacturer list when I search for it in the Tivo Remote Control menu, although it appears the same company makes Emerson, Funai, and Sylvania. I've started trying their codes with no luck, yet.


----------



## DAVIDGR (Oct 26, 2002)

I have the Viwio 37" LCD and I *was * able to use the Tivo peanut remote to control the basic functions on the TV - power on/off, volume and mute. I could not get it to do more advanced things like switch inputs, bring up the Vizio menu or activate the sleep timer. I used the code scan feature to program the remote. But note that when using code scan there are several codes that might work. I forget how you start code scan, but when the TV shuts off that is supposed to be the code to use. In my case that didn't control the mute button. So I used the Vizio remote to turn the TV back on and continued code scanning with the peanut remote. After a few more scans I got everything working. So the lesson is to not accept the first code that may work. Keep trying all the functions until you're happy.

By the way... I'd love to know which code I chose, so I could input it directly if something happened. Is there anyway for the peanut remote to indicate which code is programmed?


----------



## Vectr (Jun 13, 2002)

Code Scan worked on the first choice for power and volume! Now I can put the extra cash towards a large flatscreen! The instructions for the code scan are at the following link:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1035.htm?


----------



## imdank (Mar 28, 2006)

Vectr said:


> Code Scan worked on the first choice for power and volume! Now I can put the extra cash towards a large flatscreen!
> 
> Code Scan the TV Input and the TV Input button becomes the "mute" button. I can't get the it program anything else but that's all you really need.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try tivo code 0128 for the Vizio.


----------



## TivoScraper (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you for the Vizio Code. For a moment I thought I had to take back the Vizio to Costco. I really want my Tivo remote to work...and it did! THANKS!

0128 ROCKS!


----------



## mvarnold (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new here and found this thread searching for a solution to a problem I have. I just bought a Vizio L32 TV for my 84 year old mother and need to replace the included complicated remote, with a much more simple one for her to use. The problem is that the simple to use universal remotes seem to not have a code listed for Vizio TV's. This thread indicated that code 0128 works for the Vizio when using a TIVO. My question is: Is 0128 the code that may work with cheap, simple universal remotes? thank you in advance for any help. Michael


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mvarnold said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and found this thread searching for a solution to a problem I have. I just bought a Vizio L32 TV for my 84 year old mother and need to replace the included complicated remote, with a much more simple one for her to use. The problem is that the simple to use universal remotes seem to not have a code listed for Vizio TV's. This thread indicated that code 0128 works for the Vizio when using a TIVO. My question is: Is 0128 the code that may work with cheap, simple universal remotes? thank you in advance for any help. Michael


Tivo remote code 0128 is the same as LG tv code 0178 in the one-for-all line of universal remotes. If your mother has Directv, you can buy a RC32BB from directv, its a big button remote that works with current dtv receivers, including Dtivos.

The RC32BB is the middle remote in photo:

Photo by tivoburkee


----------



## amgqmp1 (Feb 27, 2003)

Just a quick post to say "Thank you!" for posting code 0128.
I have the Vizio 37" LCD...(might buy another this week...good bang for the buck).

The little TiVo peanut remote is now controlling the volume on my TV...and that's just perfect for me.


----------



## mrmcmanus (Feb 24, 2005)

This is somewhat off-topic but remote related. I know that you can program Tivo remotes with different codes so that if the units are side by side they will not interfere with each other. Is it possible to do the same with Sony tvs? I have two Sonys side by side (so I can watch two games at once) and I keep one game muted. If I want to adjust volume on one one, then the sound comes back on the other because they are both Sonys. So you practiccally have to get within a couple of feet to just control one at a time. Any fix for this?

Mary


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have not seen a TV that allows you to choose sets of remote codes - TV makers don't seem to consider that someone might have two of them in the same room, unlike recorders.

By the way, you are really programming the TiVo to respond to a distinct set of remote codes, then you change the remote to send those codes. Doing this requires support in the device being controlled.

The only thing I can think of is to block off the IR sensor of one of the TVs so that it doesn't respond to the remote, and use the buttons on that TV to control it.


----------



## mrmcmanus (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, Steve. I don't want to do that since I often use the tvs separately as well. It's only when I have two simultaneous basketball or football games that I need both on and to switch back and forth. On that topic, I'm always annoyed when both games have gone to commercial at the same time, since that's when I would switch sound to the other. So will continue lunging forward and shielding the remote to do functions other than muting. Alternate muting may be accomplished by aiming a remote between the two tvs. If done exactly right, they switch mute modes. Having two side-by-side tvs is way better than picture in picture, by the way. Do I assume correctly that PIP cannot be used with Directv? My bedroom LCD television has it but have never been able to figure out how to make it work with directv. 

Mary


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

PIP requires two signals. If DirecTV is your programming source, then you need two DirecTV receivers. (A dual-tuner DTiVo has only one output.)


----------



## CarterCommGroup (Nov 28, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Try tivo code 0128 for the Vizio.


Thanks so much for posting 0128. It worked the first time on both of my Vizio 42s.


----------



## dgelfuso (Dec 27, 2004)

CarterCommGroup said:


> Thanks so much for posting 0128. It worked the first time on both of my Vizio 42s.


0128 worked perfect for my Vizio G47L on the power and volume, but no luck on the input. Anyone know how to get the TiVo Peanut remote to control the input of the Vizio sets?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I just got a Vizio L42. I was also able to get the 0128 code to work for the power, volume, and mute. I too have had no luck with the "input" button. My TiVo is a S2DT unit, not a DirecTV model, but I'm guessing all of the peanut remotes are the same.


----------



## Malou (Jul 26, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Try tivo code 0128 for the Vizio.


Thank you Edmund. I successfully programmed my TiVo remote using code 0128 for my Vizio TV.


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

I hate to bring up an old thread, but the 0128 code worked just fine (to control power, volume and mute) for my Vizio VW32L TV I just got. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Leota (Oct 22, 2011)

Edmund said:


> Try tivo code 0128 for the Vizio.


Thank you! This code worked for me. I just got a new universal remote, and it has no learning feature. None of the codes from the book seemed to work which was really frustrating. I am also planning on buying a new HDTV on Black Friday, so I will likely have a new remote to program. I jotted the code down in the remote book, so I will be able to find again it easily. As far as the new TV goes, I am considering checking out hh gregg to see what kind of deals they will have. Has anyone ever been there? I have not, so I hope I am making the right call here.


----------

